# Does anyone know what this is?



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

Noticed this in a few places this morning.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I forget the name of it but it pulls up easily. Usually pops up mid to late summer. I don't even bother spraying it I just yank it. It grows quickly.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Prostrate spurge. Pulls easily, otherwise most broadleaf herbicides handle it.

Generally a good indicator weed that your preM is breaking down as it is often the first weed to pop up in cool season turf when preMs run out of gas.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

I have found that a 3-way herbicide with a sulfentrazone kicker will smoke spurge.


----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks guys. I pulled it up, and luckily my shipment of PE for the winter come in today.


----------

